# Join The Listeners' Club



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> Take a look at the new series I have created for my violin students in Richmond, Virginia and let me know what you think. I welcome you to listen to the music and join in the discussion.
> 
> http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2011/10/31/join-the-listeners-club/


----------

